# jamb saw



## DAN from MI (May 12, 2010)

*Crain*
*No.555 Multi-Undercut Saw*
•Undercuts walls, door jambs, under toe-spaces and* inside corners*.

I use the Crain 820 but for very uneven floors the 555 ( smaller base/blade ) will work better.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

crain 812 is what I use when I've got a lot of cuts to make. A couple cuts, I grab the multi tool.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I really want to try one of these. Anyone have any experience with one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1640VS-Finecut-Power-Handsaw/dp/B00004SUP4



I have one of these--Good tool for undercutting,Glad I own one.

Some of the more aggressive accessory blades are handy for delicate trim work. (don't bother with the optional miter thingy -bad)

---Mike--


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Floor Doc said:


> The festool is great for that . But the blades are around $50.00 ea.
> I have the $100.00 one you can but at lowes . does the same job.


 
What Festool are you referring to?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> What Festool are you referring to?


You know, _the _festool. :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used my TS-55 to undercut door jambs.

Worked really well, once I established what my height would be.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I really want to try one of these. Anyone have any experience with one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1640VS-Finecut-Power-Handsaw/dp/B00004SUP4


I have been using it over 4 years,got a new model with variable speed and light just 3 months ago.
I use the wood cutting blades rather than fine cutting blades shown in the link.Blades are around $12 and last 6 months or so for me.Fast and efficient.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input on the Bosch tool guys, my thanks button is gone.:thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I have just noticed the price in Amazon, I got it in Lowe's for $99.!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

astor said:


> I have just noticed the price in Amazon, I got it in Lowe's for $99.!


 I saw it there for 99 as well, but was leary of pulling the trigger. It's probably back up in price now.:furious:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

jhcontracting said:


> I'm getting ready to buy a new jamb saw for cutting door jambs in tile floor installations. Any suggestions on brands
> Thanks,
> Jerry


I have the Roberts longneck.....can't complain.....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have the bosh flush cut saw. Great saw and whats great about the saw the blade flips right or left. Also I can cut jambs with doors still hung. Also use it to cut off shims for door installs and window installs.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the deal guys - if you do a lot of floors, get a Crain 820 and use it as your main jamb saw. If you have a whole house to do or even more than 2 sets of jambs to undercut, the Crain is a LOT faster than any oscillating tool or the Bosch. I own a Supercut. I also own 3 other Jamb saws. The blades for the Crain, costed out over their lifetime, are a helluva lot cheaper than the others. That coupled with the speed advantage and its a no-brainer...if all you are doing is a doorway or two then the other tools work great, but for 3 or more break out the tool that was made for the job :thumbsup:

I have the best of both worlds. When we start cutting jambs both saws are out. One guy goes through with the Crain and another guy follows with the Supercut cleaning up any inside corners or the small pieces close to an existing floor that cant be reached with the Crain. It is a quick effective method that works. Two guys can undercut a whole house in 10 minutes. The Crain can also undercut stone fireplace hearths with a diamond blade.


----------



## Floor Doc (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Here's the deal guys - if you do a lot of floors, get a Crain 820 and use it as your main jamb saw. If you have a whole house to do or even more than 2 sets of jambs to undercut, the Crain is a LOT faster than any oscillating tool or the Bosch. I own a Supercut. I also own 3 other Jamb saws. The blades for the Crain, costed out over their lifetime, are a helluva lot cheaper than the others. That coupled with the speed advantage and its a no-brainer...if all you are doing is a doorway or two then the other tools work great, but for 3 or more break out the tool that was made for the job :thumbsup:
> 
> I have the best of both worlds. When we start cutting jambs both saws are out. One guy goes through with the Crain and another guy follows with the Supercut cleaning up any inside corners or the small pieces close to an existing floor that cant be reached with the Crain. It is a quick effective method that works. Two guys can undercut a whole house in 10 minutes. The Crain can also undercut stone fireplace hearths with a diamond blade.


Could not agree with you more .
I have cut a ton of hearths to slide hardwood under . 
Different ways for different days . :thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Every time I see someone use one of those Crane or Roberts jamb saws, it always looks as though they used a chain saw to make the cut. Not a very clean, professional looking cut, IMO.


----------



## Donewright (Dec 25, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> I have the bosh flush cut saw. Great saw and whats great about the saw the blade flips right or left. Also I can cut jambs with doors still hung. Also use it to cut off shims for door installs and window installs.


Great saw and not bad for the price either. I've got the same. The blades are around $20 the saw is about $100. But it's so versatile I use it for far more than just undercutting doors. Just be careful to keep ahold on the door as it may have a tendency to shake like crazy or even splinter if your not careful.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

DuMass said:


> Every time I see someone use one of those Crane or Roberts jamb saws, it always looks as though they used a chain saw to make the cut. Not a very clean, professional looking cut, IMO.


You have obviously been observing hacks :laughing: Seriously though, that's not an issue unless you are too cheap to buy a new blade every 4 or 5 jobs. I used to work with a guy that wouldn't change them until the saw set off every smoke detector in the neighborhood. 

The blades are $22. If you build a consumables charge into every job (which a pro should be doing) there is no excuse.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> You have obviously been observing hacks :laughing: Seriously though, that's not an issue unless you are too cheap to buy a new blade every 4 or 5 jobs. I used to work with a guy that wouldn't change them until the saw set off every smoke detector in the neighborhood.
> 
> The blades are $22. If you build a consumables charge into every job (which a pro should be doing) there is no excuse.


Agreed ,I've been using the Roberts for a few years now and I've been through multiple blades.....leaves a fresh ,clean cut every time


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I got the Craftsman knock off of the multimaster. I like it because its cordless and use it for anything down to cutting jonni-bolts. The blades are cheaper in cost and last longer than dremel and multimaster... I've beat the snot out of it for two years now and its still truckin!


----------



## Floor Surgeon (Dec 3, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> The Crain can also undercut stone fireplace hearths with a diamond blade.


That's gonna come in handy.:thumbsup:


----------

